# A great example of the "re-tooling" of America for the War Machine



## RackMaster (Mar 16, 2013)

Pretty interesting part of US Naval history.



> *Hutchinson's Remarkable Wartime Transition*
> Written by Anthony Mollica Jr. posted on March 13, 2013 07:41
> 
> In the fall of 1940 officials from the United States Defense Department made a quiet trip to Alexandria Bay, NY. It was a time when the likelihood that America would be drawn into World War II was gaining strength. Their mission was to examine the facilities of the Hutchinson Boat Works to determine if the firm possessed the capability to construct military craft if called upon. With the probability of war increasing, the Defense Department needed to identify boat building firms that were capable of building military craft. As a result of their early inspection, the officials determined that Hutchinson had the skilled staff, essential equipment, and location met their demanding criteria.
> ...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 16, 2013)

What a great story. A look into the US prior to and during the Second World War, probably our greatest generation after the War for Independance. As sad as is is to see this busines go under, it is sadder yet to know that it could never happen  today. With the failures of small business, and contracting red tape, it is doubtfull this could happen today. With the passing of our "Greatest Generation", so has the greatness of our nation. 

RF 1


----------

